# 9 month male, free to a good home. Grayslake, IL



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Found this on craigslist. I would take him but I don't want a second until my current GSD can display great behavior to be a good role model. 


German Shepherd 9 Months Male


----------



## shepard mom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would take him in if there was a way to transport him to my home. I am in Ida, MI. I have a 14 yr old and a 4 yr old. Both males. 4 yr old has colitis. I am applying for purina to sponsor me. I want to open a rescue for the sick, old and misunderstood gsd.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! Good looking boy. Too far for me


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

110lbs at 9 months....I wonder if he is a shiloh shepherd. Im not sure of many differences besides the size between German and Shiloh Shepherds.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

And I thought my boy was big, ~72lbs @ 9.5mo

Too bad, I have the same reservations... " I would take him but I don't want a second until my current GSD can display great behavior to be a good role model. "


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Posting was deleted by author.


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

I emailed this ad, but never received an answer. It was an active listing when I sent them a response.


----------

